# Hits or Mas movil



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

I only use PAYG on my mobile and have been with Movistar for a few years. I realise that I am being silly never getting round to actually moving providers, as they are far too expensive! I keep coming across ads for Hits and Mas movil and wonder which is the best for PAYG, I only need a good rate for Spanish calls and texts because I use the internet for other countries. Or if you know an even better one than Hits or Mas movil can you let me know please.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

lovethesun said:


> I only use PAYG on my mobile and have been with Movistar for a few years. I realise that I am being silly never getting round to actually moving providers, as they are far too expensive! I keep coming across ads for Hits and Mas movil and wonder which is the best for PAYG, I only need a good rate for Spanish calls and texts because I use the internet for other countries. Or if you know an even better one than Hits or Mas movil can you let me know please.


I've just swapped to Simyo and would recommend.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I've been with Hits for a year and would recommend them. They piggyback on the Vodafone network so usually a good signal.

The only problem is topping up places are few and far between.. if you have a Spanish bank account it's no problem though.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Both my husband and I have Hits PAYG and cannot fault it. They have auto top up which if your account goes below a certain amount it tops it up automatically. We've had no problems at all!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xgarb said:


> I've been with Hits for a year and would recommend them. They piggyback on the Vodafone network so usually a good signal.
> 
> The only problem is topping up places are few and far between.. if you have a Spanish bank account it's no problem though.


I've had Hits for about 3 years, with no problems. You can top up online, and at some ATMs, as well at the Correos.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for replies, looks like Hits are in the lead  do they have an english speaking help line, should I have a problem, such as taking too much from my bank account for example?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, their customer services line has English speakers. You just press one of the phone keys if you want an English speaker. I've always found them very helpful


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I use Yoigo as do others on here and I think they are really good. 8c per minute, 10c per text. €6 minimum spend per month.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Hits are slightly cheaper, plus there is no minimum spend, you just need to top up at least €5 every quarter.


----------

